# Man Cave Sign



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Tis now official, can't ya see da sign?

Signs, Signs, everywhere the Signs.....

Liked the looks of this one, so I hit the scroll saw again....









This is getting to be enjoyable....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That Rocks! :thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*I like it!*

P.S.... I think you're addicted. :whistling2:


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Excellent!!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Lookout Kenbo, here comes Warnock :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

sawdustfactory said:


> Lookout Kenbo, here comes Warnock :laughing:


 

I'll make room for Al any day of the week. :thumbsup: It's lonely at the top. :laughing:

Great work Al, I like this one a lot. You're really kicking into high gear with this stuff and catching on quickly. It's an addictive hobby that is very relaxing. Glad to hear that you are enjoying it so much, that's awesome.
Ken


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice, Al!... While we were speaking of Ted's... lol

It looks great!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice sign Warnock. Great idea. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thai IS cool.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comments. 

Addiction might be a wee strong of a word, I actually took today off to get some errands accomplished.

The Man Saw idea is not mine - I have Steve Good to thank for the pattern from his website - Thanks Steve if you ever see this.

Ken has NO worries about losing his seniority with the scroll saw, but I really appreciate all I have learned from him - Thanks Ken.

Going to try and get another one done tomorrow - one I have tried before and failed to accomplish. Will post if I get it this time.

Be Well All.


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Well maybe you are functioning wood worker? Problemed Scroll sawer? 

only one way to find out and take the test to see:

1. Do you feel you are a normal scroller? ("normal" - Scroll as much or less than most other people)?
2. Have you ever awakened the morning after some Scrolling the night before and found that you could not remember what you made?
3. Does any near relative or close friend ever worry or complain about your scrolling?
4. Can you stop woodworking without difficulty after one or two hours?
5. Do you ever feel guilty about your Scrolling
6. Has Scrolling ever created problems between you and a near relative or close friend?
7. Have you ever gotten into trouble at work because of Sawing?
8. Have you ever neglected your obligations, your family, or your work for two or more days in a
row because you were in your shop?
9. Do you Scroll before noon fairly often?
10. Has your woodworking hobby ever resulted in your being hospitalized in a psychiatric ward?

Scoring this Scroll-ism Test Questionnaire
one point for the following answers
1) No 
2) Yes 
3) Yes 
4) No 
5-10) Yes 

Your Test Score
0-1 = No Apparent Problem 
2-3 = Early or Middle Problem Scroll sawer 
6+ = Problem scroller


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

thats such a cool sign man, beautiful work!


----------

